# Premium-SMS 66669 Abzocke



## wla08 (23 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen.
ich habe in meiner letzten Handyabrechnung einen Premiumservice bezahlen müssen, wobei ich !nie selbstständig! eine SMS mit dem Inhalt: WEB an die 66669 gesendet habe, auch wenn diese in meinem postausgang ist.
ich habe bereits von einem trojaner gelesen, der dies auslösen kann jedoch soll man den auch nur durch andere runtergeladene programme bekommen.
wie kann man diesen trojaner finden und entfernen??
und was könnte es für ein dienst gewesen sein?? den anbieter kenne ich bereits aber das bringt mir auch nichts...

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------

